# 1964 GTO headliner replacement



## lilgto64 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Guys, Hoping that someone can help me out here with glue strip headliner placement in a 64 GTO. I started to install the headliner in my goat and everything was going ok till i came the the front windshield area. I noticed that there is no glue strip up in that area. I thought that maybe the headliner gets tucked into the windshield , but no way. The new trim strips i have would never fit on that area. so, i guess that whoever had this baby before me removed the strip and i never noticed. What To do ? Does anyone know if there is a glue strip in that area and if so...Where would i find one on the after market. Any help would sure be appreciated ...Thanks in advance


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

lilgto64 said:


> Hi Guys, Hoping that someone can help me out here with glue strip headliner placement in a 64 GTO. I started to install the headliner in my goat and everything was going ok till i came the the front windshield area. I noticed that there is no glue strip up in that area. I thought that maybe the headliner gets tucked into the windshield , but no way. The new trim strips i have would never fit on that area. so, i guess that whoever had this baby before me removed the strip and i never noticed. What To do ? Does anyone know if there is a glue strip in that area and if so...Where would i find one on the after market. Any help would sure be appreciated ...Thanks in advance


Yes, there is a glue strip that screws up there with 5 or 6 screws. I'm not sure they are reproduced at all, I had to find an original for a 66 build a while back and it was difficult to find.

I'm building a 64 GTO right now. I'll get a picture of it for you when I get home.


----------



## lilgto64 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Headliner glue strip*

Thanks


----------



## lilgto64 (Oct 31, 2015)

*headliner glue strip*

thanks


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I was wrong about the screws, It clips into place with 8 metal push in clips. If you have the rear one the front is very similar besides the shape.


----------



## lilgto64 (Oct 31, 2015)

*headliner glue strip....*

Thanks 1964 ss
I do appreciate it. Now to find one lol


----------

